# Question on combining Shell resell contracts



## normajean999 (Aug 17, 2010)

I purchased a Shell perpetual Hawaii club membership and I would like to buy another in the Hawaii club (it is RTU though) and combine them. From talking to Shell they said there should be no problem combining them.  But what they can't tell me is how long it takes for that merge and if I would have to pay the full rate for the 2011 maintenance on the new contract.  I know if I buy now it will probably take about 6 months to close like last time.  I am fine with that.  But if the 2011 maintenance on this new contract is issued at the end of the year (before the transfer) then I am not sure they will give the combined discount once I take ownership.  They said that the reseller submitting the paperwork would indicate it should be merged with my existing account.  I am not sure I believe that.  Seems like it is something they would make me request after it is transferred to me.  Has anyone else gone through a similar process and have knowledge on this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 17, 2010)

as long as you're combining accounts within the same shell areas you shouldn't have any problems combining your accounts.  

If you want to combine a AZ account with a CA account then you may have a problem.


----------



## shellboy (Aug 19, 2010)

I have combined a permanent contract and an RTU contract with different use year dates (both Hawaii). I had to complete the ownership transfer first. Then I could request the two to be merged into one account with a common use year. I think there was a change in the person (Anna Kravchik?) that coordinated all these issues, which seemed to have slowed down transfers. I think if you can get things completed by Feb. 1, you will be able to save on fees. Otherwise you may get stuck with fees for two separate accounts until next year. I am assuming for this discussion that both contracts are Hawaii Home Club. If not then my statements may not be totatally correct.


----------



## normajean999 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info.  That is sort of what I was thinking.  They will probably do it if it is early enough in the year.


----------



## Nostromo (Apr 10, 2011)

How did your transfer go?  Did Shell add the points to your existing account?

I just got back from the Kauai Beachboy SVC and it was so nice I'm going to buy some more points.  

Thanks.


----------



## chellej (Apr 10, 2011)

I bought 3 contracts on ebay and when I submitted the transfer paperwork they included the first contract membership number on the 2nd and 3rd contract paperwork and they were automatically combined.  They changed the use year to the latest of the 3.  All in all it only took a couple of months to get all 3 set up.


----------



## JDHPE (Apr 14, 2011)

We have also bought several Shell contracts on eBay and one through TUG in the past 1+ yr.

The Shell staff combined each purchase into our respective Home Club and arranged them into a single Use Year.

Everything went well and Shell has been a wonderful organization to deal with.


----------



## normajean999 (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry I haven't logged in for awhile. Yes everything went well. In fact they automatically merged the new contract without me even having to ask.  And since it had a newer use year they moved it back a month to match my existing one.  They did however not give me any discount on the maintenance fees.  The 2011 fees on the new contract were already paid and I still had to pay the same fees for my current contract this year. So I won't see a savings until next year.


----------

